# Aspire Sub-Ohm Battery Charging



## Soprono (25/12/14)

Hey guys, 

So I recently got the Aspire Battery Mod, the one with the built in battery. I'll be upgrading to a CF with extra external battery and all that.

I wanted to find out about charging and prolonging batteries as I understand they are not to be messed around with. I do know that the Aspire turns the device off around the 3.somthing V mark to prevent dropping below the batteries threshold. 

What I do however would like to find out is charging the device before it is dead ie before the Mod switches off automatically okey to do ? Or should I be waiting for the device to run to that 3.something Volt mark and then charge it? 

Reason asking is that I'd prefer to slow charge the device as I know that's always better would like to have a charged device before heading out and on the roads. 

Thanks guys. I'm listening and learning steps at a time.


----------



## Andre (25/12/14)

Should not make a difference whether you wait for the device to shut off or you charge it before that. If the vape is still ok for you, wait till it shuts off. If the vape feels too weak for you and it has not shut down yet, charge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soprono (25/12/14)

Andre said:


> Should not make a difference whether you wait for the device to shut off or you charge it before that. If the vape is still ok for you, wait till it shuts off. If the vape feels too weak for you and it has not shut down yet, charge.


Thanks Andre !!


----------

